#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  請辭 圖庫管理員 與 繪圖切磋版版主

## J.C.

深感近期本論壇的管理與規定實在過於誇張與草率
實在無法在這樣的環境中提供自己的時間跟服務
因此決定卸任所有管理職位

但因圖庫管理部分無交接者 因此我會在圖庫管理版張貼管理員應徵主題
在交接者出現之前 我仍會維護圖庫的基本管理運作

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 深感近期本論壇的管理與規定實在過於誇張與草率
> 實在無法在這樣的環境中提供自己的時間跟服務
> 因此決定卸任所有管理職位
> 
> 但因圖庫管理部分無交接者 因此我會在圖庫管理版張貼管理員應徵主題
> 在交接者出現之前 我仍會維護圖庫的基本管理運作


對於這幾年來的合作關係之終止感到遺憾

祝福 J.C. 的日後發展一切順遂

----------


## J.C.

> 對於這幾年來的合作關係之終止感到遺憾


這是你第二次砍我回應的文 之後又編輯自己的發文 
想裝做沒這回事? 想對自己的發言不負責任?

我就是告訴你  你資格不符
我一手建立的圖庫 不會交給你管理 
我沒把圖庫砍掉 還留給樂園已經不錯了

現在演變成這局面 還好意思說合作關係 我真不知道能說什麼了

就這樣 你要砍還是要鎖隨便
我才應該要對你在短短一個月內變成這樣感到遺憾

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 我就是告訴你  你資格不符
> 我一手建立的圖庫 不會交給你管理 
> 我沒把圖庫砍掉 還留給樂園已經不錯了
> 
> 現在演變成這局面 還好意思說合作關係 我真不知道能說什麼了
> 
> 就這樣 你要砍還是要鎖隨便
> 我才應該要對你在短短一個月內變成這樣感到遺憾


好的，理解了，講話別這麼激動
圖庫上有會員們的眾多心血，我只是希望幫忙保存它們
就跟保存論壇資料庫的道理是一樣的

我只認為這個關係的變化迅速感到十分訝異罷了

----------


## 呆虎鯨

恭喜J.C.解脫嘍！
　　雖然付出這麼多
　　雖然努力這麼久

　　把心血放下的時候一定是又痛又輕鬆吧。

　　要做出這種決定......我懂的。（拍拍）

----------


## J.C.

請問為何我還是版主? 勳章也沒拿掉
上任新版主的動作倒是很快

----------

